# Need help with dating a Coke bottle  all I can found is the markers mark and the city



## will25265 (Mar 7, 2019)

Kik


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 7, 2019)

What's the other side of the bottle look like. you showed the same side twice. Date should be about 3/4 of the way down the bottle on outside. LEON.


----------



## will25265 (Mar 8, 2019)

Thanks 52-14  a 1952 coke bottle[


----------



## will25265 (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## hemihampton (Mar 9, 2019)

Yes, with no D-Patent # on other side & just the Patent Office, the first whole year they made this bottle was 1952. Before 52 they had the D-Patent # at least until mid 1951. LEON.


----------



## will25265 (Mar 10, 2019)

No d


----------



## swpender (Mar 19, 2019)

I believe its a reproduction Patent D from 1989. Block lettering is telltale sign.


----------



## will25265 (Mar 19, 2019)

It was with alot of old bottles and jars


----------



## yacorie (Mar 19, 2019)

Are these hobble skirt cokes worth a second look?  Just wondering as I have a few and wondered if I should look through them or just recycle them which is what I normally do


----------



## CanadianBottles (Mar 19, 2019)

Do you mean the 50s Cokes or hobbleskirts in general?  Hobbleskirts are absolutely worth a second look as some are very rare and collectible.  I don't think there are many if any rare 50s ones though, though I wouldn't say they should be sent to the recycle bin.  I'm sure someone would be happy to have them... although I have to admit I leave behind all the 50s Cokes I come across in the woods.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Mar 20, 2019)

NOT a '89 repro. Those are easily identified by thinner glass and a concave bottom. This is 1952 all day long. And not NDNR. This one shows lots of bottling wear.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Mar 20, 2019)

Yes CB, I wouldn't recycle cokes unless they were the newly made NDNR ones or originals with bad damage.

Jim, Cokes are worth having. I put 'em in the wooden 24 slat cases and sell those to the car/gas station crowd.


----------



## yacorie (Mar 21, 2019)

GLASSHOPPER55 said:


> Yes CB, I wouldn't recycle cokes unless they were the newly made NDNR ones or originals with bad damage.
> 
> Jim, Cokes are worth having. I put 'em in the wooden 24 slat cases and sell those to the car/gas station crowd.



I'll have to see what I still have that hasn't hit the bin yet.


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 21, 2019)

yacorie said:


> Are these hobble skirt cokes worth a second look?  Just wondering as I have a few and wondered if I should look through them or just recycle them which is what I normally do





Look for the ones that have the 1915 date or 1923 date right under Coca Cola, where it usually say's Patent office or 6 fluid ounces. Those older ones can be good ones. LEON.


----------



## yacorie (Mar 22, 2019)

I'll keep a look out for those ones.  I have a few left here that are just regular hobbleskirts and a few that are Patent D ones too but none that are 1915 or 1923


----------



## Screwtop (Mar 22, 2019)

yacorie said:


> Are these hobble skirt cokes worth a second look?  Just wondering as I have a few and wondered if I should look through them or just recycle them which is what I normally do



Don't do that! Folks like me love those things. Besides, in 100 years they would be more valuable don't you think?


----------



## Eric (Mar 23, 2019)

I pass on the newer ones (the thinner, lighter, ACL glass of the 80s to now) But any older embossed I think are worth keeping!... I've started picking them up again... 
I will buy them if they are mint-near mint... they look awesome in carriers and crates displayed by coolers and machines...  
And yes some cities are rare so look them over. 
It's the most iconic bottle out there... I bought 2 -  1951 St. Louis Coke bottles at the bottle show last week here in St. Louis one was $2 the other $3... though
common  but they are mint. It always amazes me how a bottle that old can survive all this time without any recycle wear, chips or cracks.

Attached are some images of common bottles displayed at the Coca-Cola museum in Cedartown GA I visited last year...
Look how cool they are!!! Don't pitch them!!! Ya gotta love them!


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Mar 24, 2019)

Eric, see that's what I mean. Cokes have their place in the collecting world.


----------



## Eric (Mar 24, 2019)

I agree Glasshopper55... folks like them for display... some like the rough grungy look along side their rusty survivor coolers, some like the mint ones to display in NOS
carriers and crates.  I wouldn't throw any out that are the embossed older ones... just load up an old crate and sell the lot... I think you'd find a buyer...


----------



## Eric (Mar 24, 2019)

Everyone loves pics.. here are some more older bottles in displays at the Cedartown museum.
Please don't throw away old Cokes.. they have a place.


----------



## shotdwn (Mar 24, 2019)

Thank you Eric for the pictures of the bottle displays at the museum. Those are some nice pictures.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Mar 25, 2019)

Wow! Speaking of Cokes, I just found a '44 and a '49 at a former house location near a well.


----------

